# trailer rules



## mickles (Jun 17, 2010)

hi can anyone tell if i need to register my small 300kg trailer. i've been told that i have to if i want to tow it with a spanish car. and later i was told no need to register if it's under 750kg. need help please don't want to breal the law.
many thanks
mick


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mickles said:


> hi can anyone tell if i need to register my small 300kg trailer. i've been told that i have to if i want to tow it with a spanish car. and later i was told no need to register if it's under 750kg. need help please don't want to breal the law.
> many thanks
> mick


Your 300 kg trailer does not need to be registered. Iirc, the correct weight is 750 kgs for a plate. However your tow bar will need to be on your car documentation


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

In addition to Stravs.repy it only needs to be registered under 750kgs if you are using it for business use.


----------



## mickles (Jun 17, 2010)

*trailer*



gus-lopez said:


> In addition to Stravs.repy it only needs to be registered under 750kgs if you are using it for business use.


thanks for the reply's most helpful. thanks!


----------

